# VWvortex 2008 H2O International Coverage



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Hey, our coverage of this years H2O International is up on the site *HERE*
Photos can be found *HERE*


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: VWvortex 2008 H2O International Coverage ([email protected])*

thanks for the pic of my car...also its 2008 not 2009


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: VWvortex 2008 H2O International Coverage ([email protected])*


_Quote »_










_Quote »_Scott Mason’s maroon VR6 is among our favorite MKIIs of all time; based on the crowd it drew to the MasonTech booth, we don’t think we’re alone. Scott's car helped showcase his display of billet sump savers and VR6 crack pipes.


This is not Scott Masons car...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex 2008 H2O International Coverage (redjettasquared)*

Fixed the headline error. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex 2008 H2O International Coverage (RichPugh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RichPugh* »_This is not Scott Masons car... 

Our apologies to Mike Loudon for mis-attributing his car.










_Modified by [email protected] at 12:27 PM 10-18-2008_


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: VWvortex 2008 H2O International Coverage ([email protected])*

more info on the harlequin mk4 jetta?


----------



## CCguy (Sep 30, 2008)

that harlequin is BAD ASS


----------



## CCguy (Sep 30, 2008)

any1 have any other pictures of it?


----------



## Jake Bouchard (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (CCguy)*

hey guys thats my harlequin, its an 03 GLI. im a painter so i thought itd be cool to do and i hadnt seen it done before so figured itd be cool. it turned out pretty good, people seemed to like it a lot more than i thought they would after i got tons of hate while it was being finished. other than the paint its just debadged, revo chipped, vmaxx coils, injen intake and a side exit exhaust. the wheels arent mine my friend phill loaned them to me for the weekend, its rolling on stealies for the time being. for all the time and energy ive put into i still want to sell it to move onto something else. if anyones interested let me know, thanks for looking, Jake


_Modified by Jake Bouchard at 6:42 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: VWvortex 2008 H2O International Coverage (itskmill06)*

Nice harlequin. I spotted it out in the parking lot. You totally should have brought it into the show.


----------



## Jake Bouchard (May 1, 2008)

*Re: VWvortex 2008 H2O International Coverage ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice harlequin. I spotted it out in the parking lot. You totally should have brought it into the show.

i would have but i was so busy getting it done that i completly forgot to register it for the show


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex 2008 H2O International Coverage (Jake Bouchard)*

Sorry I missed it this year...anyone have some pics of some B5.5 Wagons?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex 2008 H2O International Coverage (AJB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AJB* »_Sorry I missed it this year...anyone have some pics of some B5.5 Wagons?

There weren't many there this year, but there were some. Did you browse our gallery?


----------



## lilbacon3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: VWvortex 2008 H2O International Coverage ([email protected])*

My head is about to explode from looking at all the emkay fourz!































































gawd!
Lotsa photos too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## No Roti (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: VWvortex 2008 H2O International Coverage (lilbacon3)*

What wheels are these? Manufacturer and model..?
I have to buy a new 18" winter wheels


















_Modified by No Roti at 10:18 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## VTEC976 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: VWvortex 2008 H2O International Coverage (No Roti)*

^^
I think those are OZ Supertourismos IIRC.

Gabe


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: VWvortex 2008 H2O International Coverage ([email protected])*

no those are the titanium pck rims that came on the 08 A4 oem rims


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: VWvortex 2008 H2O International Coverage ([email protected])*

no those are the titanium pck rims that c







ame on the 08 A4 oem rims


----------

